# Digicam within a budget of 10,000?



## evewin89 (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys, I m looking forward to buy a digicam within a budget of Rs.10,000
My requirement is:-
It should be the best digicam within my budget.

I m thinking of buying a camera from Samsung. (Samsung S1060)
Plz guys don’t suggest me to buy a camera from canon.
I also wanna know, if I purchase online (from in.com or form any other online store) the quality of camera will be same as of the authorized showroom or not.


----------



## anni (Dec 1, 2008)

Go for kodak any V series camera. good 8-10 MP, with good video quality @30 FPS 640*480 video size with lithium batteries
v803 or v1003 may be a good choice


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 1, 2008)

nah... go for canon man... u will get deals around 7 to 10... much like 3x optical and 5mp etc.... check on canon india...sure u will get 

regards.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 3, 2008)

guyz plz clear my doubts regarding online shoping i.e if i purchase goods frm (in.com or form any other online store) the quality of such goods will be good or not?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 3, 2008)

Cannon Powershot 7MP @ Rs. 8000/-


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 3, 2008)

yah..that one is cool...7MP... btw, i got my CANON SX100IS (thats 8MP + 10x Optical with 2GB high speed memorycard) from US..in 250$ only! 

regards.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 3, 2008)

this is the description of-:
Samsung S1060


Image Sensor: 

    »   Type: 1/2.33" CCD

    »   Effective Pixel: Approx. 10.2 Mega-pixel

    »   Total Pixel: Approx. 10.3 Mega-pixel

Lens: 

    »   Focal Length: SHD f = 6.3 ~ 31.5mm (35mm film equivalent : 38~190mm)

    »   F No.: F2.8 (Wide) ~ 4.6 (Tele)

    »   Digital Zoom: 

        »   Still Image mode : 1.0X ~ 5.0X

        »   Play mode : 1.0X ~ 12.0X (depends on image size)

    »   LCD Monitor: 2.7" color TFT LCD

Focusing: 

    »   Type: TTL auto focus ( Multi AF, Center AF, Face Detection AF)

    »   Range: 

        »   Normal: 80cm ~ infinity

        »   Macro : 5cm~ 80cm (Wide), 50cm ~ 80cm (Tele)

        »   Super Macro: 1cm ~5cm (Wide)

        »   Auto Macro : 5cm ~Infinity (Wide), 50cm ~ Infinity (Tele)

Shutter: 

    »   Speed: 

        »   Auto : 1 ~ 1/2,000 sec. Manual Mode : 15 ~ 1/2,000 sec.

        »   Night : 15 ~ 1/2,000 sec. Fireworks : 4 sec.

Exposure: 

    »   Control: 

        »   Program AE, Manual Exposure, Face Detection AE

        »   Metering : Multi, Spot, Center-weighted

    »   Compensation: 2EV (1/3EV steps)

    »   ISO Equivalent: Auto, 50, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600

    »   FlashModes: Auto, Auto & Red-eye reduction, Fill-in flash, Slow sync, Flash off

    »   Range: Wide : 0.4m ~ 3.0m, Tele : 0.5m ~ 2.5m

    »   Recharging Time: Approx. 5 sec

    »   Sharpness: Soft +, Soft, Normal, Vivid, Vivid +

    »   Color Effect: Color: Normal, B/W, Sepia, Negative, Red, Green, Blue, Custom Color

    »   White Balance: Auto, Daylight, Cloudy, Fluorescent_H, Fluorescent_L, Tungsten, Custom

    »   Voice Recording: 

        »   Voice Recording (Max. 10 hours)

        »   Voice Memo in Still Image (max. 10 sec.)

    »   Date Imprinting: Date, Date & Time, Off (user selectable)

Shooting: 

    »   Still Image: 

        »  Modes : Auto, Program, M, DIS, Photo Help Guide, Portrait, Scene

        »   * Scene : Night, Children, Landscape, Close-up, Text, Sunset, Dawn,

        »   Backlight, Fireworks, Beach & Snow, Caf, Food, Self Shot

        »   Shooting: Single, AEB

        »   Self-timer : 10 sec., 2 sec., Double, Motion Timer

    »   Movie Clip: With Audio (recording time : memory capacity dependent)

        »   Size: 640x480, 320x240

        »   Frame rate: 30 fps, 15 fps

        »   Optical Zoom : 5X Optical Zoom and Mute in Zooming

        »   Movie Editing (Embedded) : Pause during recording, Still Image Capture

Storage: 

    »   Media: 

        »   Internal about 17MB

        »   External Memory(Optional): MMCplus(up to 2GB guaranteed)

        »   SD(up to 4GB guaranteed), SDHC (up to 4GB guaranteed)

    »   File Format: 

        »   Still Image : JPEG (DCF), EXIF 2.2, DPOF 1.1, PictBridge 1.0

        »   Movie Clip : AVI (MJPEG)

        »   Audio : WAV

    »   Image Size: - Normal Shooting Mode

        »   10M: 3648x2736 pixels,

        »   7M: 3072x2304 pixels, 5M: 2592x1944 pixels,,

        »   3M: 2048x1536 pixels, 1M: 1024x768 pixels

        »   - Wide Shooting Mode

        »   7M: 3648x2052 pixels

        »   - Print Shooting Mode

        »   9M : 3648x2432 pixels

    »   Capacity (256 MB) : - Normal Shooting Mode

        »   10M: Super Fine: 59 Fine: 82 Normal: 141

        »   7M : Super Fine: 83 Fine: 115 Normal: 191

        »   5M : Super Fine: 110 Fine: 155 Normal: 253

        »   3M : Super Fine: 171 Fine: 236 Normal: 371

        »   1M : Super Fine: 479 Fine: 553 Normal: 607

        »   - Wide Shooting Mode

        »   7M : Super Fine: 79 Fine: 109 Normal: 183

        »   - Print Shooting Mode

        »   9M : Super Fine: 66 Fine: 93 Normal: 155

        »   * These figures are measured under Samsungs standard conditions and

        »   may vary depending on shooting conditions and camera settings.

E Button: 

    »   Effect: Color Effect : Normal, BW, Sepia, Red, Blue, Green, Negative, Custom Color

    »   Editing: Resize, Rotate

        »   Color Effect : Normal, BW, Sepia, Red, Blue, Green, Negative, Custom Color

    »   Image Play: Single image, Thumbnails, Slide show, Movie Clip

    »   Interface: 

        »   Digital output connector : USB 2.0

        »   Audio: Mono

        »   Video output : NTSC, PAL (user selectable)

        »   DC power input connector : 3.3V

    »   Power Source: Primary Battery: 2x AA Alkaline

        »   Rechargeable battery :SNB-2512B KIT(2xAA Ni-MH Battery & Charger)

        »   * Included battery may vary depending on sales region.

    »   Dimensions (WxHxD): 98.8 x 63 x 25.6mm (excluding protrusion)

    »   Weight: 160g (without batteries and card)

    »   Operating Temperature: 0 ~ 40 C

    »   Operating Humidity: 5 ~ 85%

    »   SoftwareCamera Driver: Storage Driver (98SE/2000/ME/XP/VISTA, Mac OS 10.0 ~ 10.4)

    »   Application: Samsung Master, Adobe Reader

    »   For Windows: 

        »   Windows 98SE/2000/ME/XP/Vista

        »   PC with processor better than Pentium 450MHz (Faster than Pentium 800MHz recommended)

        »   200MB of available hard-disk space (Over 1GB recommend)

        »   Minimum 128MB RAM (Over 512MB recommended for VISTA)

        »   USB port

        »   CD-ROM drive

        »   1024768 pixels, 16-bit color display compatible monitor

        »   (24-bit color display recommended)

        »   DirectX 9.0 or later

    »   For Macintosh: 

        »   Power Mac G3 or later

        »   Mac OS 10.0 ~ 10.4

        »   Minimum 256 MB RAM

        »   110MB of available hard-disk space

        »   USB port

        »   CD-ROM drive

Warranty: 2 Years All India Warranty


----------



## satyamy (Dec 3, 2008)

parthbarot said:


> yah..that one is cool...7MP... btw, i got my CANON SX100IS (thats 8MP + 10x Optical with 2GB high speed memorycard) from US..in 250$ only!
> 
> regards.


yes that's right
if i want to get my cam i will go for 8MP +10x 

but 250USD mean 12500 INR also you hav got that from USA so it should be around 14K in INDIA


----------

